
Firefox is still slower than Chrome for web developers - Aissen
https://twitter.com/Aissn/status/1119236020845907970
======
ZeroGravitas
> Fun fact: this is a known issue that was closed as WORKSFORME

That's a bit harsh since the original bug filer agreed that it was much faster
for him before the big was closed.

~~~
Aissen
I agree. Maybe this calls for a benchmark and a tracking website like
arewefastyet for better measurability and awareness.

